# Need parts to complete my Huffy Desperado!



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

I have this Huffy Desperado and I need the correct sprocket and fenders to complete it! Let me know if you have anything!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Here is a picture of the correct fenders and sprocket!


----------



## rideahiggins

Looks like you need a huffy sprocket and are those plastic brown fenders?


----------



## pknopp

Yes, they were plastic.....and brown.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

I found the correct sprocket and the front fender. All thats left is the rear!


----------



## Jaque

Well how did you convert the old one in to new one. It has been a fantastic job and nice work and it is almost looking brand new one. Nice work on bike.


----------



## Old rim

Great seat--very nice job


----------



## PCHiggin

It looks too cool without the fenders,leave it.My $.02. That seat rocks, I think I remember seeing that bike @ K-Mart way back when.

Pat


----------



## Zephyr

Wicked job you did on this bike!


----------



## midwayslime

*Desperado*



Double Nickle said:


> I have this Huffy Desperado and I need the correct sprocket and fenders to complete it! Let me know if you have anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Desperado I just picked up today.


----------

